# Looking for Tomb Kings advice



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

So here's the crux of it guys,

I've never really been into the fantasy side of things [ i think it's the rank and file troop movement ] but there has always been a fascination with Tomb Kings, like a splinter in the back of my mind. I've bought the army book and read over it several times.

I'm quite taken with a Queen Kalida list [ lots of poison archers and whatnot] and I'm wondering if this is a good intro to fantasy. I'd like to play Tomb Kings, but I'm wondering if this " themed " list is a smart play.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

FFX


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l am going to say no.

TK is a very old and out of date book, with a lot of models no longer made and there are a lot of armies out there that are easier to play, with better rules. As an example WoC, HE etc.

Do note that if they give TK an update then they might be fine.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

The new HE stuff out of IoB is amazing looking.. I've considered them before the TK.. If the Tk are [ excuse the bad pun here ] a dead army perhaps I need to re-evaluate my intro army to fantasy.

Are the High Elves a beginner friendly army?

FFX


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

I and l do stress the I as l am sure not everybody will agree.

But yes due to IoB and the fact that most HE army's are small, due to high point cost. They are a good beginner friendly army.

Also as you will find out they have some of the most over powered units in the game.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

if you are gunna play as tombkings I highly reccomend you wait until they update the rulebook, they are behind and are in desprate need of an update, this is not a starter race I would reccomend.

BUT, since I got both my armies for the fluff, and your more into having fun then winning, I would give them a try, because they are the army that appealed to you most so it must have been something specail about them to you.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey there!

The lore and egyptology is a great draw to Tombkings. 
However, their book is pretty old. On top of that, the new edition hurts much of what they can do, their abilities (fear, terror) and from what I heard; hard to field smaller armies. When they get updated, theyll be a force to be reckoned with.

High Elves are a great 'starter army'. They have many new models, many plastic models, and a lot of support from GW and elsewhere. The new edition has been MORE than kind to them. 
Honestly, it's the army that people keep in mind when building their lists. "would this be able to beat High elves?" So, it will be a kind and victorious learning curve.


Good luck.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

sybarite said:


> They are a good beginner friendly army.
> 
> Also as you will find out they have some of the most over powered units in the game.


Amen brother, as long as you know your unit strengths, don't get pants dice rolls and aren't completely devoid of any strategical knowledge you can do well with HE.

Some of the other armies are a lot more interesting to play with and more tactical, such as DE or Skaven but you can't really go wrong as a beginner with HE. Plus the new models are pimp!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd defiantely wait if you wanna do Tomb Kings. Rumour is they've started to disapear off of ordering sheets, which pretty much means you'll be seeing them completely redone before the year is out.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I'd defiantely wait if you wanna do Tomb Kings. Rumour is they've started to disapear off of ordering sheets, which pretty much means you'll be seeing them completely redone before the year is out.


Seconded. BitsandKits has said that Tomb Kings are off the order sheet- suggesting an update. Some are conjecturing that they may even be released in july/august.

Tomb kings can be good in their current edition, but it takes an extremely skillful player to make them so. As it stands, they are not an army for beginners. Either wait, or try HE. I'd actually suggest you wait and save up; if you like Tomb Kings then you should play them, and the wait is not that long.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome feedback gents.

I guess I'll bide my time painting my World Eaters and we'll see what becomes of the TKs.

FFX


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

my tomb kings have been fine, they are my 1st fantasy army and i run the queen with 90 bowmen.

my advice is the high queen rocks with posion for a few points.
sure you hit on 5s and poison on 6s but im never short of rolling 6s lol

the rest of the army is for you to decide upon. 

just dont be put off because they are 'old' if you listen to that you may never start them. 

-N-


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not saying you shouldn't start them, just to be warey if you do as it isn't really the time to commit to the army when its becomming much more likely they'll be changed within a relatively short space of time.

Heck, I'm an Ogre Player... another army in dire need of an update, and I started them when they were supposidly weak. I've done perfectly well with them.

Thing is though, you'll be seriously annoyed if you buy an army, and in a couple of months its no longer viable, or the models are replaced with more awesome looking ones... Thats my point of view.

That said, from what I understand, TK armies with Kelis that are archer heavy, have scorpians and ushabti, can be pretty nasty to fight against... so they're not a 'you'll loose all the time if you play them' army.

I'd still suggest waiting though.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

I am with GrizBe on this one.

l have sold off my TK ages ago but it still the same thing with my 40K SoB.
Yes they can still win games, they are fun to play with and have some good fluff but. Most of the models are now removed from the store and some of the rules no longer apply or a very out of date. In the end if you want to start this army l would wait until the new book comes out.


----------

